# See Something, Say Something! What would you do?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Cockroaches spotted in Popeyes in Detroit by DoorDash driver force eatery to shut down


The driver saw a bug crawling "across the straws" and then more "over the counter, all over the utensils and all over the bags and things like that."



www.freep.com


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know how door dash rolls but on a UE I would refuse to pick up the phone and yes I would report them. They know about it. In my opinion the manager or owner should be liable for criminal charges for allowing something like that to go on.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I wouldn't be shocked at all which is why I wouldn't be in Popeye's in the first place, as a customer or a driver.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Easy. I would scream my head off. I’m a gurl. I’m scared of just about everything that crawls, slithers or hops. Except bunnies.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Easy. I would scream my head off. I’m a gurl. I’m scared of just about everything that crawls, slithers or hops. Except bunnies.


When I was in college, a group of us lived in a dump of a house that was infested with cockroaches. It was mostly guys, but there was a girl that lived on the second floor where most of the bedrooms were. One day, she had a troubled look on her face, so I asked her what was wrong. She told me that she found a cockroach in her room. I said, "So?" She said, "It was in my room." I said, "So? This place is infested with cockroaches. You know that." She said, "Yeah, but they can't go upstairs." At this point, I was just bewildered and said, "What do you mean they can't go upstairs?" She replied, "They can't go upstairs." I said, "Of course they can go upstairs. Why would you think that they can't go upstairs?" She said, "No. THEY CAN'T GO UPSTAIRS. I need to believe this. Stop trying to make me not believe this." Cue awkward end to conversation.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Easy. I would scream my head off. I’m a gurl. I’m scared of just about everything that crawls, slithers or hops. Except bunnies.


I guess you don’t watch Monty Python…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I guess you don’t watch Monty Python…
> View attachment 688003


I do. In fact, I played a war game online a long time ago. My symbol was 🐰exactly in honor of that particular bunny. 😂


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> Cockroaches spotted in Popeyes in Detroit by DoorDash driver force eatery to shut down
> 
> 
> The driver saw a bug crawling "across the straws" and then more "over the counter, all over the utensils and all over the bags and things like that."
> ...


It's Detroit. What don't people understand? 

To be fair, Milwaukee has some ethnic sections where roach infestations are normal. For some cultures roaches are a normal, accepted part of life, for other cultures roaches are abnormal and loathed. I find some of the slang names pretty funny, like "Bombay canary."









This Causes Food Poisoning, Diarrhea and Gastroenteritis - How to Get Rid of It


This Causes Food Poisoning, Diarrhea and Gastroenteritis - How to Get Rid of It




www.healthyandnaturalworld.com


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I remember roaches in the 70s. Back then in NYC it was pretty bad pretty much everywhere. I don’t think I’ve seen any since the 80s. Once in a hotel - one totally plastered one, on his way to die. And those gawd-awful HUGE flying ones which I was afraid to smack with my slipper when it flew in so he died a slow, painful death by being drowned in hairspray (only spray I had) while the killer was screaming bloody murder. 

It was so huge it felt like if I smack it, my entire living room will be covered in blood and brains and crap. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I remember roaches in the 70s. Back then in NYC it was pretty bad pretty much everywhere. I don’t think I’ve seen any since the 80s. Once in a hotel - one totally plastered one, on his way to die. And those gawd-awful HUGE flying ones which I was afraid to smack with my slipper when it flew in so he died a slow, painful death by being drowned in hairspray (only spray I had) while the killer was screaming bloody murder.
> 
> It was so huge it felt like if I smack it, my entire living room will be covered in blood and brains and crap. 😂


When I lived in Florida there were Palmetto roaches that were like 4-5 inches long. If you jumped out of bed without looking they would squish goo between your toes.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I would be more concerned about what it is that you cannot see… like employees not washing their hands.

But I would definitely call health dept. if I saw roaches running around at any restaurant…🪳


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I grew up in Florida.
We had a bug ... the locals called it a "Pimento Bug".
It was a ****ing SIX INCH LONG COCKROACH.

Ok, maybe only three inch ... but it was HUGE.

At night, it would be 90 degrees outside, with 95% humidity ... and we didn't have air conditioning back then.
Late at night and I am a six year old fat boy trying to sleep.
Gasping for air ... and this foot long bug, ok, ok ... three inch cockroach "Pimento Bug" would land on my back, or my face .. or just shake the bed when it hit somewhere.
Who can sleep with raining cockroaches?
I used to sweat under a sheet ... because I didn't want the ****ing things falling and crawling on me.

Is this the subject of a cheap horror movie?
No ... it was my life, then.

So, those of you who live in Florida ... do you still have "Pimento bugs"?
How do you live with GIANT COCKROACHES ????
And, why?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> slithers


Anything that slithers?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It was so huge it felt like if I smack it, my entire living room will be covered


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I grew up in Florida.
> We had a bug ... the locals called it a "Pimento Bug".
> It was a ****ing SIX INCH LONG COCKROACH.
> 
> ...


palmetto bugs, not Pimento


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> palmetto bugs, not Pimento


I was a kid, so it sounded like Pimento.
Maybe that's why I don't like stuffed olives, or MexiCorn ... hmm.

You can call them any kind of food you wanna call them ... they are giant cockroaches.
And when one smacks you on the back of the head at 4 am it is sometimes hard to get back to sleep.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I was a kid, so it sounded like Pimento.
> Maybe that's why I don't like stuffed olives, or MexiCorn ... hmm.
> 
> You can call them any kind of food you wanna call them ... they are giant cockroaches.
> And when one smacks you on the back of the head at 4 am it is sometimes hard to get back to sleep.


Try catching one square on a nipple at 80mph on a motorcycle. It will make a temperate man say bad words.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Try catching one square on a nipple at 80mph on a motorcycle. It will make a temperate man say bad words.


Yea. I remember they could fly. Sounded like a small helicopter ... certain times of the year they'd be smeared all over the windshield of your dad's old pickup to the point you could almost not see thru the yellow guts.
Yea. Good times ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Palmetto bugs can also spray a nasty foul smelling chemical up to 3 or so feet… you really do not want to be sprayed… lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea. I remember they could fly. Sounded like a small helicopter ... certain times of the year they'd be smeared all over the windshield of your dad's old pickup to the point you could almost not see thru the yellow guts.
> Yea. Good times ...


I think you may be referring to Florida “love bugs”…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I grew up in Florida.
> We had a bug ... the locals called it a "Pimento Bug".
> It was a ****ing SIX INCH LONG COCKROACH.
> 
> ...


LOL @ pimento bugs… could you imagine a one eyed flying olive bug… 🫒


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yup. That’s the roach I was speaking of. Brrrr. So glad I no longer need to worry about these things. 

No shortage of other scream-inducing bugs though. 

The only bugs I love are ladybugs (seems they’re extinct in my part of NJ; I even bought a thousand but they were gone in 3 days flat) and butterflies (almost gone, too). 

No shortage of ugly bugs and worms though. Plenty of rose-eaters and the like.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> So, those of you who live in Florida ... do you still have "Pimento bugs"?
> How do you live with GIANT COCKROACHES ????
> And, why?


Really in the Orlando area and all my trips to Tampa and South Florida, I've rarely seen one. Or maybe I'm just used to them like all of the lizards. I've only had one memorable encounter with a Palmetto bug and that was on Spring Break way before I moved here. Big damn thing was in an outside gas station bathroom and shocked me by flying around. That was in Panama City Beach. It was a very cool place before MTV went there and ruined it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Really in the Orlando area and all my trips to Tampa and South Florida, I've rarely seen one. Or maybe I'm just used to them like all of the lizards. I've only had one memorable encounter with a Palmetto bug and that was on Spring Break way before I moved here. Big damn thing was in an outside gas station bathroom and shocked me by flying around. That was in Panama City Beach. It was a very cool place before MTV went there and ruined it.


This is why I could _never_ live in Florida (and several other states). I’d rather deal with bears than bugs.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I probably wouldn’t take the time to report roaches.
I was in a store in Mexico once buying some chicken. The door to the back room was open and I saw a huge rat run across the floor.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is why I could _never_ live in Florida (and several other states). I’d rather deal with bears than bugs.


So you prefer this.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> So you prefer this.
> View attachment 688093


Fake. How did they get the message to the customer then? They’d still have to go through the bear in the driveway.

But generally - yeah, I’d rather have that. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Fake. How did they get the message to the customer then? They’d still have to go through the bear in the driveway.
> 
> But generally - yeah, I’d rather have that. 😂


From what I have read, they left it in the mailbox on the street.








'Bear in driveway': A UPS worker fails to deliver a package


A delivery driver who failed to deliver a package to a North Carolina home, left a bizarre note explaining there had been a bear in the driveway.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yup. That’s the roach I was speaking of. Brrrr. So glad I no longer need to worry about these things.
> 
> No shortage of other scream-inducing bugs though.
> 
> ...


Tell you a little trick that us outdoor cannabis growers learned.
When you get your ladybugs, wait till about sundown. Sprinkle them on the plants and then quickly use a mister to spray them with a light sugar water.
This will make them heavy and sticky and unable to (temporarily) fly. They'll hang on your plants, get some needed energy from the sugar and 'discover' that your plants are covered with their favorite food. By the time they CAN fly they won't want to.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think you may be referring to Florida “love bugs”…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Tell you a little trick that us outdoor cannabis growers learned.
> When you get your ladybugs, wait till about sundown. Sprinkle them on the plants and then quickly use a mister to spray them with a light sugar water.
> This will make them heavy and sticky and unable to (temporarily) fly. They'll hang on your plants, get some needed energy from the sugar and 'discover' that your plants are covered with their favorite food. By the time they CAN fly they won't want to.


I'm thinking being a ladybug rancher combined with earthworm farmer is more profitable than driving Uber...


----------

